

All our interviews this coming week are exclusively with female founders - lukedeering
http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/2012/09/female-entrepreneurs/
Last Saturday we announced that we would be running a full week of interviews with female founders. Over the past couple of months we have had a lot of amazing interviews, but what stood out was the lack of female founded companies that we were speaking to. Starting Monday September 3rd, we will have 6 days of back to back interviews with some of the top female entrepreneurs around.
======
mrbailey
Great idea!

